# Is this big enough ?



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

Pad is down , Now I need some Lumber 
GTH looks at home all by it self


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

It's never big enough after you build it and fill it up! Needless to say, what you've started looks pretty good sized. :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats going to be nice but like mow said its never going to be big enough


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Looking good, Its plenty big until you fill up the space. You will always get enough stuff to put there if you dont have it already


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nope, too small... need a building that will house a 747 for it to be too big.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Learn from a master*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Nope, too small... need a building that will house a 747 for it to be too big. *


 That is plenty big. The trick is multiple buildings where you hide the parts to your 747 from the wife.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Hmmmm.....747, nice idea! 

Is the pad for a garage, shop, or just for the LT?????
Or maybe that hotrod boat of yours???

You can never have too much space!:money:


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Gotta agree!

Nature abhors a vacuum, your stuff will multiply to take up the extra space.  

I'm sure that shed will get a sibling sometime down the road.  

waynl


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

well its going to hold the motorcycle , boat, tahoe and the 2548.
hopefully the jetski and the Atv will be sold so i wont need to store them there 
6 inch thick rebar reinforced 36 x26 the boat is 31 foot on the trailer, so I need to buy a 10 x 10 and 8x8 garage door plus a steel side door,, No windows , they are a invitation to thiefs


oh there is a 8 x 12 shed here too, that will be turned into a tool shed and I will keep any flammable stuff in there


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Cool, send more pictures as it goes up!

Are you building it yourself or having it done?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

yes Im doing it my self, I will need help flipping the walls up and
setting the trusses, debating the metal roof though it could save lots on 3/4 inch roof sheathing which mind you is really expensive


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I think some of the metal roofing still goes over plywood or OSB. If you get hail in your part of the country metal might not be a great idea! In Oklahoma it would get beat on a regular basis!

Are you looking at a roofing system or something like that??? And what part of North America are you in? I think you said once before but I have slept since then!!eace:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks good topdj... 

that tractor sure looks lonely...


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Nope, too small... need a building that will house a 747 for it to be too big. *


Hum, I work on 747s and they need a acre to park and are 6 stories high at the tail. So for a building to fit it you would need a building at least 7 stories high and about a acre and quarter for all the tools. :spinsmile Now that would be neat but how about the worlds largest building by volume, That woould be in Everett, Washington the place that all 747s are assembled....:hooray: :jumprope:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *Hum, I work on 747s and they need a acre to park and are 6 stories high at the tail. So for a building to fit it you would need a building at least 7 stories high and about a acre and quarter for all the tools. *



no problem Michael, we could park it at chiefs new place... that and 250 more 747's if my math is right...



:furious:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Given enough time, I could fill an acre sized six story building with stuff, most of it free stuff scrounged from my secret places and various dumpsters. I must have been geneticaly altered with packrat genes.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea, we all could do it with a acre size building 6 stories tall. imagine all the toys. After 16 years of working on the 737, 747,757, 767,777, and yesterday being informed I was to be one of the mechanics to work on the new 7E7 I am of the opinion that a building of the size the Everett plant is just perfect for the storage of all the toys we have with room left over. I guess that we all have dreams of the perfect shop. The other day after I complete the barn teardown my wife informed me that she wants a new garage because the cars are sitting outside and the lawn equipment and tractor are in the steel garage. She wants the site of the old barn to be used as a 3 car garage with a loft and room enough with a carport tall enough to keep the 5th wheel travel tailer. If I was to do that it would also have to have enough room I could build a shop with all my tools in it also. Just dreaming of course. The project will have to wait a few more years to build up the funding to do the job.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

You guys are totally out of control.
I could be very happy with a half acre building, 3 stories high.

Topdj… Looks good, wish I had one….or two….or….


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *You guys are totally out of control.
> I could be very happy with a half acre building, 3 stories high.
> 
> Topdj… Looks good, wish I had one….or two….or…. *


Yep, I agree with that. Don't overlook the need for a freight elevator for access to the upper floors.  

Keep us posted with the pictures Topdj.  


Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, out of control, yep thats me. For the ultimate in shop you guys and gals got to come out here to Washington state and take the $5.00 tour of the factory we build the 747, 767, 777, and sometime next year the 7E7, The building is 12 stories high and covers 650 acres under one roof. That is the to awesome for a shop


----------

